# New trailer video from GW ...



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what it could be .....

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=13400002


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

humakt said:


> I wonder what it could be .....


Knights...of course they come out when I can't spend any money.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

imperial knights the mini titans of mars


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Sigh - If the Imperial Knights part is true, then I'm a bit of a sad panda. How about finishing the other codexes that are still 5th edition, before coming out with the umptieth supplement for imperial armies? Between this, and the Inquisition, I think it's a little too overboard towards those armies - Even though I know they're the fan-favorite.

Poor Orks and Dark Eldar. Never getting any love


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Knights...of course they come out when I can't spend any money.


I think my sarcasm was lost on the internet. We really do need a sarcasm font :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordicus said:


> Sigh - If the Imperial Knights part is true(


what do you mean if its true?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> what do you mean if its true?


To me, a rumor is a rumor until I see the print on the GW's website - That's all


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it would really make sense if they timed their releases to when the White Dwarf containing the info was printed, otherwise every time we see the pics before the release. Then the teasers look pathetic because we already saw the pics of the models.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Sigh - If the Imperial Knights part is true, then I'm a bit of a sad panda. How about finishing the other codexes that are still 5th edition, before coming out with the umptieth supplement for imperial armies? Between this, and the Inquisition, I think it's a little too overboard towards those armies - Even though I know they're the fan-favorite.
> 
> Poor Orks and Dark Eldar necons,cough sisters cough . Never getting any love


i found them kind of cool but i argee with your statement @Nordicus , plus you forgot necons added in there for you.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

LazyG said:


> I think it would really make sense if they timed their releases to when the White Dwarf containing the info was printed, otherwise every time we see the pics before the release. Then the teasers look pathetic because we already saw the pics of the models.


Not everybody searches for rumors online though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordicus said:


> To me, a rumor is a rumor until I see the print on the GW's website - That's all


so the silhouette of the imperial knight at the end of the trailer matching the various pictures online scanned from this weeks white dwarf which also includes its stats,names,colour schemes and fluff are not enough to convince you its a confirmed rumour? :shok:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I must admit to not being this excited about a release for a good while. 

Mini titans! Whats not to love?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> I must admit to not being this excited about a release for a good while.
> 
> Mini titans! Whats not to love?


i think its easy to become a little complacent with GW sometimes, i know i have recently, part of the problem is that have put out some really good stuff( though sometimes when you read the internet comments you would think GW have done fuckk all) like the wraith knight and riptide, sternguard etc, then when they put out the harpy and the exocrine people are a bit "meh just another nid,i wanted a bio titan god dammit" and yet only a few years before people were like " HOLY SHIT I NEED A TRYGON!!!!!".
Dwarfs came along and got a little overshadowed by the WD changes, and yet the models are excellent, they make the old plastics look like shit, but again i think not giving them a huge warmachine has meant people have gone a little "meh" 
I almost think GW are in a bit of a catch 22, they are currently pumping out so much stuff between the main studio,BL and FW that they are almost creating over kill and stuff isnt getting enough time to sink in.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Sigh - If the Imperial Knights part is true, then I'm a bit of a sad panda. How about finishing the other codexes that are still 5th edition, before coming out with the umptieth supplement for imperial armies? Between this, and the Inquisition, I think it's a little too overboard towards those armies - Even though I know they're the fan-favorite.
> 
> Poor Orks and Dark Eldar. Never getting any love


Right, I know it sucks for a lot of xeno players that they haven't got an update since the Romans nailed that carpenter to that giant stick, but just because one imperial force gets updated doesn't mean that all of them have somehow acquired something. Just because my Space Wolves were updated last edition didn't mean that the Dark Angels or the Blood Angels didn't deserve an update just as much. That all being said, yeah, they should really update their game faster. The fact that not all of their rules get updated between editions is pathetic. 

Also, bullshit on the Dark Eldar not getting love. Last edition? New Codex? Crap-ton of new models? You want to see no love, you look at Sisters. Poor things haven't gotten crap in YEARS.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well sisters just got knight titans.... just saying


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

humakt said:


> Not everybody searches for rumors online though.


Dont know a single person who looks up a WH 40k Teaser trailer on youtube and doesnt actually look up rumors on the net. If you are interested enough to do one, you will do the other. 
Since Feb 3rd only 9672 people watched it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bollocks, that trailer is clearly an announcement for fishmen in space. Also, handy-j's from GW staffers on demand. Both are positive developments for the company.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> well sisters just got knight titans.... just saying


I don't think it really counts since almost/everyone got them.



The Son of Horus said:


> Also, handy-j's from GW staffers on demand. Both are positive developments for the company.


....is that something someone really would want? It's like comicon. Fat chicks in SoB gear and hot chicks in inaccurate SM gear.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> Bollocks, that trailer is clearly an announcement for fishmen in space.


New photo leaked in White Dwarf:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

venomlust said:


> New photo leaked in White Dwarf:


:shok:
I.....wh....who...........I have no words.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

It's all rock/paper/scissors.

Space Fish with Laser beats Guardsman wielding a worm, Space Cat beats Space Fish with Laser...

Hmm, I don't think Guardsman wielding a worm beats anyone, actually. TYPICAL.

NERF SPACE CATS!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

venomlust said:


> It's all rock/paper/scissors.
> 
> Space Fish with Laser beats Guardsman wielding a worm, Space Cat beats Space Fish with Laser...
> 
> ...


Wait what about 10 guardsmen?

EDIT: Remember if rumors are true then there are no guardsmen they would be Militarimen


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

great use of sarcasm, Humakt. We all know it's the knight titan we've seen in the leaked pictures. I am a little miffed at them appropriating the name "Taranis," though...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

humakt said:


> I must admit to not being this excited about a release for a good while.
> 
> Mini titans! Whats not to love?


Well if its escalation only then lots. As some of us already have e bigger more effective titan.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just posted it in spotted imperial Kights. Thought I'd put it here as well. 
Well the picture says it all.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Dwarfs came along and got a little overshadowed by the WD changes, and yet the models are excellent, they make the old plastics look like shit, but again i think not giving them a huge warmachine has meant people have gone a little "meh"
> I almost think GW are in a bit of a catch 22, they are currently pumping out so much stuff between the main studio,BL and FW that they are almost creating over kill and stuff isnt getting enough time to sink in.


While the new dwarf kits are nice I still prefer the way the metal Longbeards and Ironbreakers looked, they seem to be have much more individual identity than the new plastics. Personally I would be using the Irondrake heads and bodies to make Ironbreakers. Now of course the new kits are infinitely more conversion friendly and give me a choice between the old metal minis in finecast or these I will take these new ones any day of the week. It is a nice effort by GW though. The less said about that flying turd the better however.

I think also part of the problem is that these releases fly by, thanks to the lack of leaks there is almost no time to get excited by the releases, as soon as GW announce something, a week later it's gone and something else takes its place, there is no month or two month long breathing time for you to sit with it and get excited about it, makes planning purchases hard as well.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Really funny seeing this now after just earlier today having had an argument at GW with the guy at the store being all "TOTALLY FAKE!", "NEVER GONA HAPPEN!" about it. :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Really funny seeing this now after just earlier today having had an argument at GW with the guy at the store being all "TOTALLY FAKE!", "NEVER GONA HAPPEN!" about it. :laugh:


I hope/imagine that you'll return, only to rub it in his face and call him a loser?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

On a scale of 1-10, it's probably a Knight Titan.



revilo44 said:


> cough sisters cough


Shush, Sisters have a 6th edition update :wink:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> Just posted it in spotted imperial Kights. Thought I'd put it here as well.
> Well the picture says it all.


If those prices are true then Australians are gonna pay about $220 to $240 for a Titan. Shit thats outa my price range, oh well nice to dream.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Shush, Sisters have a 6th edition update :wink:


 But not there figures didn't get any love .


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> On a scale of 1-10, it's probably a Knight Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Shush, Sisters have a 6th edition update :wink:


It wasn't an update it was a mini-patch, a kiss on a stab wound.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Really funny seeing this now after just earlier today having had an argument at GW with the guy at the store being all "TOTALLY FAKE!", "NEVER GONA HAPPEN!" about it. :laugh:


I'd be back in store at the earliest opportunity..... :good:


----------

